# Eat it Goldfish



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

No real revenge, just my frog eating a big golfish


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

2.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

3.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Last one.


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

what kind of frog is that?cause i want one!


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I think its a pacman frog. They are known to eat other things like small mice too.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

xoshagsox said:


> I think its a pacman frog. They are known to eat other things like small mice too.


 Correct and Correct. He Eats Mice too, Only about once a month though as it is harder for him to digest them as oppossed to Goldfish. But Mice Killings are not for the faint of Heart, the mice makes some aweful noises while he gets eaten... yes yes I know I Have No heart.... blah blah....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweeeeet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how big is that guy cause that gold fish looked like it was a good size?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pacman frogs are sweet
they will even eat there own kind
even ones bigger than them
and usaully die trying to swallow it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pacman toad







. its really funny to see one eat a mouse


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

it would be cool if there was like 10 and one was smaller than the next and they all ate eachother one right after another and there was only one huge one left


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> it would be cool if there was like 10 and one was smaller than the next and they all ate eachother one right after another and there was only one huge one left


 that would be alot of money wasted man


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

but what if someone gave them to you for free and had to many cause they spawned(yes i know im a spam artist,i want that in my title!)


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Have you got bitten yet?? Heard they got tiny glass like teeth that scrap the sh*t outta you if you try ta pull your finger out.....


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

accr said:


> Have you got bitten yet?? Heard they got tiny glass like teeth that scrap the sh*t outta you if you try ta pull your finger out.....


 jesus i dont have one but...WHAT THE HELL I CANT FEEL PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!im gonna do it,video tape it,and stick it up here but sadly i canna find one


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

accr said:


> Have you got bitten yet?? Heard they got tiny glass like teeth that scrap the sh*t outta you if you try ta pull your finger out.....


 Nope haven't been bitten yet, Been lucky thusfar. I hear It does hurt... Oh well, he's not too quick...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Bad ass pics man, im guessing that frog is 5'' from head to butt.

He has great form


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice g.b what kind of mice do you feed him..adult or pinkies?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Pinkies, but I do belive he will be able to take adults down soon. He has no problem whatsoever with pinkys. And yes he is about 5" or so.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great pics, excellent frog!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what kind of equipment is necessary to care for one of those?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Paul said:


> what kind of equipment is necessary to care for one of those?


 http://www.thelilypad.org/info/frogtypes.php?rowid=2


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

way to go DI#s, thanks


----------

